# Spider identification in Philippines.



## JeromeTabuzo (Jun 3, 2013)

Whats this spider? i found it on my old aquarium tank and it has a web on it , 
here's the picture: ( really hard to take a picture small body and long legs)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/8932609526/
I want to keep him as a pet but i need to know the kind if its poisonous...
And this is an orb weaver right and its a female?? ( the pic down , its in a container now with fresh leaves and flowers , i gave him mealworms ( but it keeps falling as its web isnt complete yet)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/8919460818/


----------



## Bongo Fury (Jun 3, 2013)

Spiders are venomous, not poisonous. Can't see much in those pics.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Jun 3, 2013)

Lurker597 said:


> Spiders are venomous, not poisonous. Can't see much in those pics.


Here's a clearer picture is this a an orb weaver:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/8932612815/
, the other one is hard to picture it has a small body , so what possible specie are there for the one with small body and long legs?
Anyone?

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 11:48 PM ----------

anyone? pls help

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 11:49 PM ----------




Lurker597 said:


> Spiders are venomous, not poisonous. Can't see much in those pics.


are they venomous?>


----------

